# Starcraft II extrem niedrifge FPS trotz starkem PC



## Antik20 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallöchen

ich habe da ein Problem mit Starcraft II

habe das Spiel seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt, und jetzt wo ich es wieder spielen wollte, musste ich feststellen:

extrem niedrige FPS (am anfang 15fps nach etwa 5 minuten weniger als 10 und in kämpfen so zwischen 0 und 2)

Das Problem habe ich bisher nur in Starcraft II sonst nirgends.

also BF3 MW3 Skyrim usw... laufen auf maximalen einstellungen bei über 30 fps (sogar in 3D)

ach ja im Menü funktioniert alles top.

meine Hardware:
Asus p8P67 Evo
i7 2600K @ 4,4GHz
AMD HD 6950@6970
16gb ram (Corsair Vengeance 4x4gb)
Samsung ssd 830 (256gb)
dazu 4 weitere Daten festplatten
Win 7 Professional 64 bit 
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream 700W
CPu wakü: Corsair H60

SCII ist auf der SSD installiert

kennt jemand das problem?  orgendwelche lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2013)

SC2 macht bei vielen hin und wieder Probleme in Bezug auf FPS, kann man beim Offiziellen Forum nachlesen : Technischer Kundendienst - Foren - StarCraft II
Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist, siehst du im US Forum noch viel mehr davon.
Seit dem Patch 1.5 haben viele Personen mit FPS Verschlechterungen und mit Spikes zu kämpfen.
Blizzard hat das Spiel Verschlimmbessert für viele, sieht man ja in den vielen Threads. 

Hast du den aktuellen Treiber installiert ?
Versuche mal bei jedem starten des Spiels, die Karte "Unit Preloader" auszuführen, ist ein echter Hit, hilft vielen PCs die schwierigkeiten mit FPS haben, ist zwar nur eine Notlösung bis Blizzard dies in den Griff bekommt, aber dies dauert womöglich noch bis HotS erscheint.


----------



## Antik20 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info, das mit der Map werd ich ausprobieren, und im forum werd ich mich auch mal umgucken


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Januar 2013)

Falls du auf Ultra Spielen willst, ist das nicht möglich. Zumindest die Optik die Sc 2  bietet ist deinen System nicht gerecht.

Mfg Veriquitas


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2013)

Du spielst glaube ich auf seine Grafikkarte an, aber die ist ausreichend für Ultra, ist zwar richtig das SC2 Nvidia besser liegt, aber dennoch haben die Amd Karten genug Leistung dafür.
Siehe Bench Test, mit Treiber 12.11, Oktober 2012, Maximale Einstellungen (also Ultra), 1vs1 Late Game : AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp
Mann muss sicher einige FPS abziehen wegen der Ivy die auch 200MHz höher taktet, aber dennoch sind die FPS noch locker bei den 100FPS angesiedelt.


----------

